# UK spec 33



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Just fantastic to be back after 4 years without one for the road, not the greatest pictures but hey who cares :smokin:



1997 33GTR UK spec supplied new by Middlehurst

Only done 35000 from new, leather as standard etc.

Running 450 bhp & has a complete new engine rebuild courtesy of Abbey Motorsport, all standard apart from a couple of carbon bit's & pieces.

Just running the car in at the moment & it drives like a dream - roll on Spa !!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

My second favourite colour in a R33GTR, behind MP off course .

Looks like a stunning example :thumbsup:


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice Mr B  I do like these blue R33s, not seen many in the flesh though.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

So you have defected from Herman the German, well for some of the time at least... Very Nice, they look like R35 wheels? 33k too, good find!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Cracker, love it. Good move.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

excellent car mate,was this the one for £10k on autotrader,or the one whom the owner had got himself an R34 GTR and sold his R33 GTR off?

Both i was intereted in,but couldn't get the cash in time 

congrats on the car


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

I love that interior. Is it genuine Nissan?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Hi fellas,


Malc - herman got swapped for a kitchen ... 
They are works wheels
Yes they are standard Nissan seats that came with the UK spec 33's.
A cracking find and all thanks to Abbey who have had the car a while, Tony was planning to have this one for himself but after a bit of persuasion really kindly agreed to let me get my mits on it.

It's a lovely car & well worth waiting for, has been a while since the last but this one has definitely brought the smile back :smokin:


----------



## taylor283 (Oct 27, 2009)

i want some uk white dials cant really see mine still in kilometers lol


----------



## kemoute (Oct 25, 2007)

i love your seat


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

taylor283 said:


> i want some uk white dials cant really see mine still in kilometers lol


Julian can do your clocks in MPH in whatever colour you want, he used to do them for Middlehurst.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Lars-GT-R33 said:


> I love that interior. Is it genuine Nissan?


Connellys got commisioned to do 20 of the 100 U.K cars in leather, mines the same, same colour too.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Is that Harry's old shell ?

Are you coming on the ring/spa trip in May then John ?


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice motor and alloys too:thumbsup: Get some tire shine on there.
My 33 is a 97 spec and also originated from middlehurst. Does anyone know if middlehurst prepped all there 33's to the same level in terms of engine mods and stage 1 tuning? 272 cams? external wastegate?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

My old wheels?!


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

Deep marine blue 1#

I miss my blue one everyday more and more

Btw very clean GTR!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

They are indeed mate 

thanks everyone for the kind words, due to pick her up from Abbey next week after completing the initial running in & further mapping work ready to take to the Ring & Spa in a couple of weeks :smokin:



sideways.taff said:


> My old wheels?!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Will update next week after the interior is redone.
have taken it to these guys ClassicCarServices.co.uk

Nothing bright or garish just a refresh throughout (black perf leather + black alcantara) but should look great 
had some great fun with it so far around Zolder & the Ring - just great to be back in one for the road


----------



## blankkoozies (May 22, 2010)

ru' said:


> Lovely



very beautiful
__________________
Blank koozies


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

All done & a fantastic job :clap:
Black leather with blue stitiching + black alcantara in the centre "bum section" to avoid wearing 

Looks far better in the flesh & great attention to detail, has made the car look like new :thumbsup:


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

how much did that set you back? im looking for a simular retrim, pm if you prefer 

looks a very high quality job


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

hiya pm sent - sure he will do you a decent discount


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Initial P! said:


> Nice motor and alloys too:thumbsup: Get some tire shine on there.
> My 33 is a 97 spec and also originated from middlehurst. Does anyone know if middlehurst prepped all there 33's to the same level in terms of engine mods and stage 1 tuning? 272 cams? external wastegate?


Middlehursts, as far as I'm aware went as far as stage 1 tuning wuth an ECU chip upgrade to 1 bar, but not the 272 cams or external wastegates.


----------



## steve nellis (Jun 5, 2010)

looking good was it mapped by Danno or Mark ?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Mark Steve, danno left a long time ago now.

Runs really nicely for the road or odd trackday 

A couple of people have asked me how much the interior was so will pop on here as not a huge secret by any means & people may well get a decent discount from the guy if he gets a few enqueries so happy to pass on.

For both fronts in black perf leather ,rear in black perf leather, door cards in perf, blue stitiching & piping around door cards, gear gaiter, hand brake gaiter + steering wheel with GTR emblem was £1800 + vat. 

If i had gone with non perf it would have been around £1500 & without s wheel approx £1360

Attention to detail superb & finish fantastic, had to leave it with him for 10 days.




steve nellis said:


> looking good was it mapped by Danno or Mark ?


----------

